# My New MAC train case filled! And most of my MAC Stash - PIcture heavy



## wiffa (Mar 28, 2006)

These are old pics, I dont own most of the things here anymore since I decided to 'let go' and stop collecting. I dont want to take the pics down since I've been told they are good of P0rn 

MAC Traincase:





Filled with most of my MAC pre-made quads, palettes, MSF, various e/s I won't depot (like Judy Blue, Clone, Pretty Twisted, Temper...)













Ive added some updated photos of my train cases:




The shadows in the boxes are all BNIB
















This is my UD, T&T, TF case:






Brushes:

















Ive acquired many brushes over the years, some which havent made it, some I didnt like... what you see above is what I have right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some are dupes too!

MAC Face brushes:
116
129
150
168
182 CD (not pictured)
187
190

MAC eye brushes:
209
210
212
213
216
217
219
224
228
236
239
242
249
252
275

MAC Lipbrushes:
306
318

Clinique Brush set: Powder brush, crease blending brush, Fluff eyeshadow brush, angled brush

Tony and Tina Brushes:
Powder Brush
All OVer Eye Brush
Crease Brush
Angle Brush
Lip Brush

Urban Decay Brushes:
Powder Brush
Blush Brush
Blender Brush
Shadow Brush
Crease Brush
Liner Brush

Sephora Brush: Flat crease eyeshadow brush

And I have a VS Brush set which I adore and use all the time too. But it's not pictured.


Some things still not pictures, but Im working on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






But here are some photos of other things in my stash!














Pigments, lipglasses, and lippies! OH my!





Various eyeshadows





Pre-made Quads




Palettes




15-Pan Palettes





Paints: 
1st row (LtoR): Bamboom, Hot and Sour, Chartru, Blue Boy, Matisserie, Mauvism
2nd Row (LtoR): Flammable, Canton Candy, Stilife, Untitled, Snapshot, Artjam





Fluidlines:
1st row (LtoR): Waveline, Brassy, Rich Ground, Blacktrack, Silverstroke 
2nd row (LtoR): Dipdown, Royal Wink, Iris Eyes, Macroviolet, Sweet Sage
3rd row (LtoR): Frostlite, Blue Peep, Shade, Blitz & Glitz, Non-Conformist 





Eyeliners:
Glitter liners (LtoR): Divine Lime, Pinky Winky, Shimmerline, Mercuric, For The Boys, Pinkphonic, Glamourgold

Powerpoints (LtoR): So There Jade, Forever Green, Out To Sea, Navy Stain, Handforged, Giled White, Engraved, Tealo, Light As Air

Shadesticks (LtoR): Lucky Jade, Crimsonaire, Sea Me, Pink Couture, Royal Hue

Eye Kohls (LtoR): Hyacinth, Ms. Petunia, Tarnish, Ola Viola!, Minted, Rosemary & Thyme, Prunella, Powersuge, Pale Yellow





Blushes





Various Face\foundation stuff





Carryall






 Brush Clutch





MAC Soft Sacs - Brown\Purple are large black is medium, turquoise is small





My Shelf with some other non MAC brands 




Various BB Cream e/s  and some Stila




Benefit drawer: Hoola, Georgia, Dallas, and my showoffs




Other Various items, some MAC large e/s loose blot, DUO adhesive, Clinique skincare...




Perty Pencil cup picture




From the side




LG Baked Blushes\Bronzer\Eyeshadow




Benefit Palettes: Weather girl, Valley of the stars, Big Beautiful Eyes




BE drawer 1




BE Drawer 2




BE drawer 3


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 28, 2006)

wow! lots of lovely LE stuff


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 28, 2006)

You Better Work It Out! I Am Only Now Building A Train Case For MAC!


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 28, 2006)

ok, now i want to know what everything is! want to list it out?


----------



## wiffa (Mar 28, 2006)

Sure! But I cant do that until I get home tonight. So please check back!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_ok, now i want to know what everything is! want to list it out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 28, 2006)

wow....all those lipglasses


----------



## chilidog (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow


----------



## simar (Mar 28, 2006)

wow very nice! it's so organized. i like!


----------



## Bass-0-Matic (Mar 29, 2006)

Your 15 pan collection litterally took my breath away!  I mean, my jaw dropped.  Very impressive


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 29, 2006)

wow!!!!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 29, 2006)

Very nice!  Beautiful palettes!


----------



## XoXo (Mar 29, 2006)

look at all that eyeshadow!! jesus!!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 31, 2006)

I think you have the best collection around!  All of those palettes!  Soooo envious!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Mar 31, 2006)

OMG!!! *bows down* your collection rocks! :O
Can I ask ya, what lipglass is that in the 1st column, 5th down? It looks like a bubblegum pink.


----------



## wiffa (Apr 3, 2006)

That's actually Morning Glory Lustreglass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyinPink* 
_OMG!!! *bows down* your collection rocks! :O
Can I ask ya, what lipglass is that in the 1st column, 5th down? It looks like a bubblegum pink._


----------



## Joke (Apr 3, 2006)

Drop Dead Gorgeous!


----------



## AlohaGirl (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow! SpecMACular! Bravo!


----------



## bocagirl (Apr 4, 2006)

So nice and clean, just lovely.


----------



## lola336 (Apr 5, 2006)

amazing collection..and i love ur site too!


----------



## go catatonic (Apr 5, 2006)

wow. pigments, shadows and fluidlines, oh my!

seriously. your collection is epic.


----------



## wiffa (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *go catatonic* 
_wow. pigments, shadows and fluidlines, oh my!

seriously. your collection is epic._


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Apr 8, 2006)

all those pigments, all those eyeshadows...*faints*


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow that's lots of stuff, are you a MA?


----------



## aziza (Apr 10, 2006)

Someday *sniff* someday! I'll be there one day


----------



## mandirigma (Apr 10, 2006)

omg... all those eyeshadows... i think a little part of me just died looking at them. LOL. your collection kicks ass!


----------



## wiffa (Apr 11, 2006)

I freelance now and again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Wow that's lots of stuff, are you a MA?_


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 14, 2006)

wow! how long did it take for you to get all your stuff?


----------



## Pascal (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah a part of me almost died looking at your collection too, I have lot's of catching up to do ...


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 15, 2006)

You must be a freelance makeup artist cause that is too much stuff for one person!! haha


----------



## wiffa (Apr 17, 2006)

Ive been collecting for a few years. 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* 
_wow! how long did it take for you to get all your stuff?_


----------



## glamgirl (Apr 18, 2006)

Im jealous!!


----------



## wiffa (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_ok, now i want to know what everything is! want to list it out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I dont think I can list everything! But if you ahve a specific question for an item, PLMK!


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 20, 2006)

i love it your stuff looks great and organized


----------



## Katura (Jul 21, 2006)

oh.my.god.

I'm speechless...

and I did a little estimate of how much just all those 15 pans would cost full and I almost fainted.


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 21, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sallyh88 (Jul 21, 2006)

beautiful colllection!  so nicely organized, it looks stunning, you should be very proud!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 22, 2006)

your collection is nice.


----------



## JULIA (Jul 26, 2006)

Where'd you get that MAC case? I want one. Forgot to mention...
Great collection!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 28, 2006)

ohhhh mann ... can i come over and play with it all? haha


----------



## AprilBomb (Jul 29, 2006)

D to the AMN!!!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

So Awesome!


----------



## [danger] (Aug 29, 2006)

http://static.flickr.com/37/119584935_63950b52df.jpg[IMG]

could you please post the names of the shadows, espically the bottom row? thanks!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 29, 2006)

oh man !! love your collection .. keep it up !!


----------



## emmy (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm JEALOUS! O_O


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 30, 2006)

WOW!!!!! and dubbel wow!!


----------



## capytan (Sep 29, 2006)

http://static.flickr.com/55/119584679_cc58ccf220.jpg
Can you please name the blush in the top left of the palette in the top middle?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 29, 2006)

i just drooled on myself looking at ur collection !!!!


----------



## MAC Mel (Sep 29, 2006)

oh WOW!


----------



## SHARKIA (Sep 29, 2006)

WOW
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WHAT A NICE COLLECTION


----------



## vivaciousv1114 (Sep 29, 2006)

wow! you have a lot of eyeshadows to be able to fill all those palettes and still have some in the pots. i sooo jealous!!!!


----------



## vivaciousv1114 (Sep 29, 2006)

wow! you have a lot of eyeshadows to be able to fill all those palettes and still have some in the pots. i sooo jealous!!!!


----------



## labwom (Oct 17, 2006)

In the pic with all of your lip stuff... what is that mini mac lipstick? Where did you get it?


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Amazing! I love to see all this stuff. I have a question about the Pinky Wink glitter liner. Does it come out as pink as in the tube?


----------



## wiffa (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziggy80* 

 
_In the pic with all of your lip stuff... what is that mini mac lipstick? Where did you get it?_

 
Oh gosh I think it was from a Holiday set a few years back, but it went rancid, so I pitched it. I dont remember which one it was...


----------



## wiffa (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_Amazing! I love to see all this stuff. I have a question about the Pinky Wink glitter liner. Does it come out as pink as in the tube?_

 
It really looks just saprkley on the skin, not that baby pink color.


----------



## wiffa (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 

 
_Where'd you get that MAC case? I want one. Forgot to mention...
Great collection!_

 

I bought it on eBay, but MAC sells them too.


----------



## wiffa (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *[danger]* 

 
_http://static.flickr.com/37/119584935_63950b52df.jpg[IMG]

could you please post the names of the shadows, espically the bottom row? thanks![/I]
  [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [/TABLE]

[IMG]http://static.flickr.com/37/119584935_63950b52df.jpg

From what I remember: 

in the quad: Fineshine, chillblue, Li'lilly, lustreleaf
Tres Teal, Noble, Little madame, Aristocrat, Whim

??, Goldbit, Satin Taupe, Brule, Shroom, pink venus, orange
Carbon, Iris Print (from culturebloom), Spring Up, Brill, ??, naked lunch?, cranberry
Apollo, Pretty Twisted, Temper, Judy Blue, Nighttrain, ?? I think this one is one of the pro blue e/s?

hth!_


----------



## wiffa (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capytan* 

 
_http://static.flickr.com/55/119584679_cc58ccf220.jpg
Can you please name the blush in the top left of the palette in the top middle?_

 
I wanna say that one is Bikini.


----------



## Shannyn (Oct 22, 2006)

Mother of pearls!!! I love your collection!!! Wowwww!!


----------



## Lil Suzy (Oct 24, 2006)

I wanna see your brush set!!!!


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 25, 2006)

Awesome collection! I soo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  your pigment collection! One of these days, I too shall have such a collection...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and hope you don't think I'm a weirdo...But should you decide that  your eye palette from Holiday '03 needs a new home....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I've been lookin for that palette forever!  I have the matching lip palette hence my shameless plug...


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 29, 2006)

amazing collection


----------



## LadyD (Nov 8, 2006)

4th pic, top row, middle blush...would you mind telling me what that is please?  It's very beautiful.  

Also, I have that same brush clutch, and the little MAC button fell off.  Did that happen to you as well?  The duster bag thing ripped up easy too


----------



## wiffa (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_
Awesome collection! I soo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  your pigment collection! One of these days, I too shall have such a collection...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and hope you don't think I'm a weirdo...But should you decide that  your eye palette from Holiday '03 needs a new home....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I've been lookin for that palette forever!  I have the matching lip palette hence my shameless plug...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Is that the one with the 6 regular round e/s in it? I think Im going to swap\sell it b/c I never use it except for nylon.. and I have that in another palette... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ill let you know though.


----------



## wiffa (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyD* 

 
_4th pic, top row, middle blush...would you mind telling me what that is please?  It's very beautiful.  

Also, I have that same brush clutch, and the little MAC button fell off.  Did that happen to you as well?  The duster bag thing ripped up easy too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is a CCB, Im thinking it's the fuchsia perfect one, but I swapped it a while back, since I never used it... hth!

Oh yeah my brush clutch still has the button, and I never keep it in the dust bag... I gave the bag to Lily, my kitty. She plays with it.


----------



## wiffa (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lil Suzy* 

 
_I wanna see your brush set!!!!_

 
Okay! I need to wash my brushes, but that gives me a reason to get them all clean. Ill try to post that pict soon!


----------



## LadyD (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wiffa* 

 
_That is a CCB, Im thinking it's the fuchsia perfect one, but I swapped it a while back, since I never used it... hth!

Oh yeah my brush clutch still has the button, and I never keep it in the dust bag... I gave the bag to Lily, my kitty. She plays with it._

 
Are CCB's bad for break-out prone skin?  Also...is there a CCB that is a plummy color?  Or are the cream blushes better?


----------



## wiffa (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyD* 

 
_Are CCB's bad for break-out prone skin?  Also...is there a CCB that is a plummy color?  Or are the cream blushes better?_

 
IMO the CCB's dont really add a lot of color to your skin, they suck for an e/s base b/c they crease bad. Id use a cream blush over a ccb as blush to be honest. 
Or if you want a great plum blush from MAC, Flirt and Tease or Plumfoolery are my favs.


----------



## LadyD (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok so you just stomped my lemming of getting some CCB's or cream blushes LOL.  Maybe I will try a NARS one.


----------



## Liyah (Nov 9, 2006)

amazing! i think i own like 10% of that!!!


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wiffa* 

 
_Is that the one with the 6 regular round e/s in it? I think Im going to swap\sell it b/c I never use it except for nylon.. and I have that in another palette... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ill let you know though.




_

 

I actually didn't really notice that one....When did that palette come out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The palettes I mentioned are the third row from the left, starting at the top (where the flash caught the mirror), the first and second palettes.

But the palette you mentioned looks good too....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, new home over here....if ever....


----------



## wiffa (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_
I actually didn't really notice that one....When did that palette come out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The palettes I mentioned are the third row from the left, starting at the top (where the flash caught the mirror), the first and second palettes.

But the palette you mentioned looks good too....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, new home over here....if ever....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahh.. The Holidazzles... I actually have swapped them, except one, the pink one IIRC... 

The other palette with the 6 reg sized shadows is the 2001 Eyes x7 Holiday Palette


----------



## macface (Nov 22, 2006)

Very Nice Collection.im Not Even Half Way In My Collection.


----------



## wiffa (Nov 28, 2006)

*I Added a ton more pictures of non MAC Stuff*

I added a ton more pictures of non MAC Stuff, still need to add UD, T&T, TF...


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 28, 2006)

WOW!!!! That is all I can say!!


----------



## ellesea (Nov 29, 2006)

I think I just fainted. 0_0!!


----------



## charismaticlime (Dec 7, 2006)

All I have to say is... whoa.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a question!
hehe

how do u like the Urban Decay Brushes???

Ive seen them but havnt heard much about them...


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice collection you've got going!  I love how you organized everything!!

^^DaizyDeath, UD brushes are wonderful!  Sturdy brushes that hold product nicely, with bristles that feel posh, not cheap.  I have the blush brush and concealer brush and they are fantastic!


----------



## wiffa (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_I have a question!
hehe

how do u like the Urban Decay Brushes???

Ive seen them but havnt heard much about them..._

 
LOVE them. If you are interested in a REALLY nice set, this is it. They are animal friendly which I like a lot too. But they dont have many different brushes available... so.. I have all of them but the wonderbrush, it was OOS when I bought mine and I never remember to buy one when Im placing orders.


----------



## User40 (Dec 15, 2006)

Lovely, lovely, lovely!:ilike:


----------



## SHARKIA (Dec 15, 2006)

WOW


----------



## geeko (Dec 28, 2006)

Omg....u have so much stuff


----------



## le{danielle} (Jan 2, 2007)

I love those bags!


----------



## Miss World (Jan 3, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG This is so awesome! lol can I move in with you?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe
wish I could arrange my stash and actually " see " it! lol


----------



## wiffa (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I parted with some of my collection recently, just realized I have so much stuff, more than I'd ever really use in my kit..


----------



## glamgirl (Apr 25, 2007)

You got me beat!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 25, 2007)

ahhh! i friggin love it!


----------



## xheylushx (Apr 28, 2007)

I think I just had a mini heart attack looking at that, your collection is truly impressive, I can't stop drooling.


----------



## diorgrl (May 1, 2007)

Good Lord - that's an awesome collection!! *drool*....is this all stuff just for you? Or do you use it for work on others etc..


----------



## Emmi (May 1, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 4, 2007)

Now I want to pick up some of those Laura Gellar blushes.  So pretty and sparklely...


----------



## mac-cakes (May 4, 2007)

Thats great!!!! I LOVE YOUR STUFFF!!!!!!!!! have you seen the huge pink train case with the wheel.. you might need those for your quads alone


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (May 4, 2007)

drooooooool...... =P


----------



## iammoggy (May 6, 2007)

great great collection


----------



## wiffa (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *diorgrl* 

 
_Good Lord - that's an awesome collection!! *drool*....is this all stuff just for you? Or do you use it for work on others etc.. 




_

 
Some is strictly for my kit, others are just for me.


----------



## daisyv316 (Jul 9, 2007)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## KAIA (Jul 9, 2007)

I wish I can have all that! really impressive collection!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 11, 2007)

wow!!  please invite me to come over and play.... lol!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't know what to say... It's too amazing to actually sink in, muchless formulate a response.


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_I have a question!
hehe

how do u like the Urban Decay Brushes???

Ive seen them but havnt heard much about them..._

 
I bought all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I definately recommend buying the set.

Sadly, I've only been able to use them like twice, but they're nice and sturdy and oh-so-soft!


----------



## wiffa (Jul 17, 2007)

oops I replied to a question a second time :S


----------



## User49 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm so jealous! Gorgeous collection! And i want that train case!!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm so jealous over your brushes! I can't wait to get that many!


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 1, 2007)

..i finally know what to do with both my suddenly-too-big-for-regular-makeup-bags mac collection and my traincase that just seems to sit in the corner sadly..put them to work together!!

but this is quite a beautiful collection, i hope mine looks that way someday (soon, if possible)!


----------



## adela88 (Sep 8, 2007)

whats the 7th down lipglass?
really like the look of that colour and im abit of a ditz when it comes to mac products


----------



## ladynpink (Sep 10, 2007)

dang girl!!...you got something there!! that's awesome!!


----------



## shinypixiedust (Sep 21, 2007)

Great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the palette pic!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 21, 2007)

LOVE your collection. I use those drawers also, they're great. I have a long vanity and have 3 of the very small ones like that side by side for my fluidlines, e/s and such and then I have the bigger set that is about two feet high that sets in the middle empty part under my vanity. I love these things.

I noticed how you have you pencils and I do that but I do like Sephore does with their brushes I bought a bag of plastic pellets like if you were going to make a small beanie toy (I bought at Michael's) and put those in the bottom of my pencil cup about two thirds full and then stick in my pencils. That way they don't flop around and can seperate a little and grab the color I want easier.  I do this with my brushes also but they have lids. Sephora used to sell these brush holders and the top third pulls off and has snaps on each side. I have three, one for face brushes, eye shadow brushes, and eye liner brushes. I only use a couple of lip brushes so I have them in one of my little drawers. I really like this way now because the lid keeps dust off of them and they're easy to grab and stick back in. Then for travel I use a brush roll, but of course I don't travel with all of them.


----------



## MisaMayah (Sep 23, 2007)

You have an amazing collection!!

How much did your traincase cost you??


----------



## Keysten (Sep 23, 2007)

this is the biggest and best collection I have ever seen!


----------



## wiffa (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adela88* 

 
_whats the 7th down lipglass?
really like the look of that colour and im abit of a ditz when it comes to mac products_

 
Im not 100% sure anymore, but it might be Enchantress? I dont really know anymore.


----------



## wiffa (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_You have an amazing collection!!

How much did your traincase cost you??_

 
I bought it new for like 200$ shipped on eBay? I cant remember 100% since it was almost 2 years ago now.


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 22, 2007)

nice collection!


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

wow, look at all the UD shadows!!


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

whoops...double post


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 5, 2008)

ho-ly shiiiiit!


----------



## Kalico (Mar 8, 2008)

It's so beautiful....





*dies*


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 8, 2008)

Incredible! Also very well rounded!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 8, 2008)

wow! nice collection!!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 7, 2008)

soo jealous


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 7, 2008)

Its absolutly beautiful!!!!!


----------



## matteell (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW !!! (jaw dropping to floor)... 
Nice LARGE stash !!! hehe


----------



## soezje (Jun 29, 2011)

Love it! I am considering using a traincase as well


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 30, 2011)

this is amazing!


----------

